# Bottoms Up Leash



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I am thinking about ordering one for Heidi and was wondering if anyone has used one of these?

http://www.bottomsupleash.com/

Michaela


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I had one for Max, but didn't like it. It was too flimsy and I could tell it was uncomfortable on the soft part of that inner thigh. It's made out of nylon leash-type material and just had no substance. There are some great harnesses with handles. I know Jean and others listed links to the ones they had used. I'm sure one of them will see this and have more information.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:It was too flimsy and I could tell it was uncomfortable on the soft part of that inner thigh.


That's what I am afraid off, it looked uncomfortable to me from the pictures but then I always worry










Thanks,
Michaela


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't buy it.

I had one for Gretchen and it was very uncomfortable....rubbing on the inner thigh. It also gave poor,uneven support.

The best thing that works.....a towel. I took a lightweight, small size bath towel and sewed the ends together so I had a tube shape. I could fold it over to make it any width I wanted. I actually kept it on her (around her belly). It didn't bother her and it was there when needed. All I had to do was hook my hand through the towel and help her walk.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I love my suitcase harness!

Nina loves it-and I've been using it to take Kramer to the other vet for his acupuncture and chiropractor and poor Nina starts hopping when she sees me grab it. 

http://www.handicappedpets.com/acc/body/index.htm

I am not sure how it would apply to other issues, but for picking them up, moving them around, it really has been very helpful. 

When Nina couldn't do stairs, I could carry her. When she was at the vet office sick, they could move her to care for her. Now I use it to help her in the car, and Kramer too after his treatments (even though he wants to do it himself).


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone









I think I will give the suitcase harness a try. It looks comfortable to wear on her walk.

Michaela


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have a walking harness that has a suitcase handle. I use it to haul Chama (who weighs 65 pounds) up and down stairs too. It's very simple to put on and take off. 

http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/walking-harness

It has held up really well. I use it 3 times a day on walks. It also has a nice reflective stripe on the front and it's padded.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

My poor 13yr old dog had an attack of vestibular disease last November.
The vet described it as if on a merry-go-round until dizzy and it never stops.
The only thing good about it was she didn't have a stroke like we thought and she lived to enjoy life some more!
At first we carried her outside - all 100lbs of dead weight-for two weeks until we could get her to stand.
We tried the towel but she would just flip over.
The vet had us buy the thickest collar we could find, and we used the Bottoms Up to steady the rear.
She has wobbly rear legs to begin with.
I am glad I don't have to use the leash anymore, but it is in her basket of toys in case I do.
Man, what a difference that made for us.

Naomi in the thick of it


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Jean, that's just a Ruffwear harness, right? 

I have one that was part of Camper's Ruffwear backpack system. (The saddlebags come off) Gosh, I use that darn thing for everything. Attach a longline to it and now he's safe to play by the river. Attach a leash to it and he can go rollerblading with Dh (Ben Hur style). Put the saddlebags back on and make him carry my stuff. 

And yeah, I've used it to maneuver him around, like on strenous climbing over logs and boulders hikes. Never thought I could use it as a luggage strap.







But he'll certainly be used to it when the day comes, after a couple decades







of hopping around, chasing his soccerball on his hind legs like a kangaroo, when his hips won't work like they used to. 

Of course, if he'd just listen to me and STOP doing that, he might not need it. But he doesn't, so he will.


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

I used a hartmann harness for Ozy. it was great. it never caused any abrasions and you could leave it on for ease of use. Ozy was without the use of his hind legs at all for most of the last 1.5 years of his life, and this harness was a huge help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomJean, that's just a Ruffwear harness, right?
> 
> I have one that was part of Camper's Ruffwear backpack system. (The saddlebags come off) Gosh, I use that darn thing for everything. Attach a longline to it and now he's safe to play by the river. Attach a leash to it and he can go rollerblading with Dh (Ben Hur style). Put the saddlebags back on and make him carry my stuff.
> 
> ...


I think it is. 

Yes-it is great. If I get bored, I can string a wire across the gulley and let the dogs have fun zipping around.







Well, maybe not-but I could! 

On their website it looks a little different-not sure if it's changed a bit. http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness?sc=2&category=1131

What I hope they don't change is the fact that it seems to support the dog without putting pressure on any one sensitive area-bellies, hips, armpits (legpits?). For me to be able to use it on HRH and not have him scream is pretty good! 

I sent Ruffwear an e-mail because I was so happy with it. I'd like to get a smaller one for the minis. Just because I think they'd look adorable as tiny SAR type dogs. SAR-ing pizza, cookies, any food in danger.


----------

